# Meetings > Workshops >  Workshop: Υπηρεσίες AWMN (Κυρ. 10 Ιουλίου, 11:30)

## socrates

*Υπηρεσίες AWMN*
_Πέρα από μια απλή σύνδεση_

ΕΙΣΗΓΗΤΕΣ: Hobbit, Mernion 
ΗΜ/ΝΙΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Κυριακή, 10 Ιουλίου, 11:30
ΤΟΠΟΣ: Έδρα Συλλόγου, Σκίππη 40 Καλλιθέα (info)

ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: 
Μετά από αρκετές ώρες στησίματος στην ταράτσα, συνεχείς δοκιμές και ρυθμίσεις, κάνεις το πρώτο association και βλέπεις τα leds της κάρτας δικτύου να αναμοσβήνουν σαν τρελά από τα πρώτα πακέτα που καταφθάνουν στον προσωπικό σου router. Ο κόπος σου αρχίζει και πιάνει τόπο και σιγά-σιγά, βλέπεις στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή σου την θεωρεία να γίνεται πράξη. 

Είσαι πλέον μέλος του Αθηναικού Μητροπολιτικού Δίκτυου Αθηνών (AWMN) και μπορείς να χαρείς υπηρεσίες όπως File Sharing, Gaming, Δικτυακή Επικοινωνία-Εκπαίδευση κ.α. 

Μα ποιες είναι ακριβώς οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται;... ποιος τις παρέχει και γιατί;... πως είναι κατανεμημένες στο δίκτυο;... ποιες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις απαιτούνται;... ποια είναι η διαθεσιμότητα και οι περιορισμοί;...(και τέλος και σημαντικότερο) ... πως μπορείς να φτιάξεις τις δικές σου υπηρεσίες; 

Στο παρόν fest θα προσπαθήσουμε να απαντήσουμε στα παραπάνω και όχι μόνο ερωτήματα με απλό και σαφή τρόπο. 

TOPICS (Διάρκεια 3-4 ώρες)

- Γνωριμία: Δύο λόγια για το awmn και τους κόμβους του δικτύου
- Υπηρεσίες Καταγραφής και Διαχείρισης Κόμβου
- Υπηρεσίες File Sharing 
- Υπηρεσίες Επικοινωνίας 
- Υπηρεσίες Εκπαίδευσης 
- Ο gamer που κρύβουμε μέσα μας: Games 
- Internet και awmn
- Κατανομή Υπηρεσιών και διαθεσιμότητα
- Προβλήματα - Περιορισμοί
- Στήσιμο σταθμού: Πως μπορώ να προσφέρω; 
- Απο εδώ και πέρα τι? Το άμεσο μέλλον.

_* H ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής μπορεί να αλλάξει ύστερα από δική σας προτροπή και αν κριθεί από τους εισηγητές αναγκαίο._

----------


## dsfak

Όπως και δήποτε είμαι μέσα !!!! (Έκτός σοβαρού απρόοπτου μιας και είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα να ξέρουμε τι μπορεί να μας τύχει....)

Άντε να μπορέσουμε να στήσουμε καμιά καλή υπηρεσία σωστά...

----------


## argi

Μήπως έχει νόημα να φτιαχτεί και ένα repository από αρχεία που να έχουν σχέση με αυτές τις υπηρεσιές ώστε ο καθένας να έρθει έχοντας παίξει λιγάκι...?

@rg!

----------


## alasondro

θα περάσω και εγώ μια βόλτα...

----------


## socrates

> Μήπως έχει νόημα να φτιαχτεί και ένα repository από αρχεία που να έχουν σχέση με αυτές τις υπηρεσιές ώστε ο καθένας να έρθει έχοντας παίξει λιγάκι...?
> 
> @rg!


Αυτό θα γίνει

----------


## stean_202

Εκτός απροόπτου θα έρθω και εγώ...

----------


## andreas

Αν προλαθω θα περασω

## edit ## Ειναι ιουλιου  :: 
Τωρα το ειδα!!  ::   ::

----------


## thought

Αν και έχουμε καιρό ακόμα,δηλώνω και εγώ.

----------


## socrates

> Αν και έχουμε καιρό ακόμα,δηλώνω και εγώ.


Όμως η μεγάλη συμμετοχή θα είναι κίνητρο για εμάς έτσι ώστε να κάνουμε καλύτερη προετοιμασία!  ::  

Επίσης καλό είναι να λέτε και τι θέλετε να περιλαμβάνει ένα τέτοιο fest.

----------


## JS

Εγω φυσικά είμαι μέσα  :: 


Ο Μανόλης θα είναι να μας μάθει πως να κάνουμε πολλές υπηρεσίες και να μην κομπάζουμε στο forum ?  ::   ::   ::  
(α, ρε κοκι που γλύφεις μπας και σου κάτσουν...  ::  )

----------


## Ataraxos

Θα έρθω και εγώ.  ::

----------


## EOS

Σίγουρα θα έρθω.  ::

----------


## TNS

Εαν είμαι Αθήνα, θα έρθω.  ::

----------


## socrates

Παρακαλούνται όσοι έχουν κάποιες υπηρεσίες και δεν έχουν ενημερώσει την βάση υπηρεσιών να κάνουν καταχώριση στο www.awmn/services (ιντερνετικά www.awmn.net/services) έτσι ώστε να τις συμπεριλάβουμε στο workshop και να γίνουν ευρύτερα γνωστές.

----------


## ekklisis

Πολύ καλή ιδέα! Κι εγώ θα έρθω αν το επιτρέψει η δουλειά μου.

----------


## Cha0s

Αν μπορέσω θα περάσω και εγώ  ::  

Αν είναι όμως 3-4 μέρες πριν ας φέρει κάποιος το τόπικ στην επιφάνεια να το θυμηθώ  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Απλά το υπενθυμίζω  ::

----------


## andreas

δεν θα καταφερω να ερθω - θα λειπω  ::

----------


## ianeira

Για τι ώρα λέτε?
Αν γίνει μεσημέρι μάλλον θα έρθω και εγώ με τον voulou και την Vasiliki.

----------


## dalton

Εκτός απροόπτου θα έρθω και εγώ

----------


## socrates

> Για τι ώρα λέτε?
> Αν γίνει μεσημέρι μάλλον θα έρθω και εγώ με τον voulou και την Vasiliki.


Το workshop θα γίνει *μεσημεράκι στις 11:30* όπως και τα παλιότερα workshops!

Ωστόσο είμαστε ανοιχτοί σε αντιπροτάσεις.

----------


## spirosco

Θα φερω μαζι μου camera και αν μπορεσω ισως να κανουμε και streaming.
Θα συνενοηθω με jabarlee που ειναι expert σε αυτα.

----------


## MerNion

> Θα φερω μαζι μου camera και αν μπορεσω ισως να κανουμε και streaming.
> Θα συνενοηθω με jabarlee που ειναι expert σε αυτα.


Τέλεια!!!!

----------


## nantito

Εάν δεν κανονίσει ο DiGi για paintball θα έρθω και εγώ  ::  

Είναι ακριβώς το θέμα που με απασχολεί  ::

----------


## nkladakis

Θα έρθω και εγώ.

----------


## messinianet

Εκτός απροόπτου θα έρθω και εγώ...

----------


## Cha0s

Ελπίζω να ξυπνήσω να έρθω και εγώ γιατί την προηγούμενη το βράδυ δουλέυω  ::

----------


## ekklisis

Εγώ τελικά δε θα μπορέσω  ::

----------


## ianeira

> Το workshop θα γίνει *μεσημεράκι στις 11:30* όπως και τα παλιότερα workshops!
> 
> Ωστόσο είμαστε ανοιχτοί σε αντιπροτάσεις.



11:30 ώρα προσέλευσης και 12:30 ώρα έναρξης??  ::

----------


## papashark

> 11:30 ώρα προσέλευσης και 12:30 ώρα έναρξης??


12:30 Έναρξη workshop ? Λήξη στις 17:00 το απόγευμα ? Καλοκαιριάτικα ?  ::  

Παρότι το υμιπόγειο έχει δροσιά το καλοκαίρι, θα σε σκέφτομαι ianeira και θα κάνω και 2 βουτιές για σένα  ::  

Θα ερχόμουν και εγώ εάν με άφηνε ο Κλαδάκης να κάτσω μέσα στο ψυγείο  ::

----------


## ta03

και εγω θελω να ερθω.Μηπως ομως υπαρχει προβλημα που δεν ειμαι μελος του συλλογου?  ::

----------


## socrates

> και εγω θελω να ερθω.Μηπως ομως υπαρχει προβλημα που δεν ειμαι μελος του συλλογου?


Φυσικά και μπορείς να έρθεις!

----------


## ta03

I will be there λοιπον!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ανεξάρτητα με το αν θα καταφέρω να έρθω τελικά θέλω να πω ένα μπράβο.
Μπράβο που θυσιάζεται την κυριακή σας για να μαθαίνουμε εμείς που.. προσπαθούμε να μάθουμε!

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!!

(να το κάνετε συχνα βρε παιδιά.. είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάνει μεγάλο καλό)

ΥΓ:: Θα έχει και πίτσα;  ::

----------


## nOiz

Φυσικά θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί!  :: 

edit: Ελπίζω να έχετε καφέ εκεί γιατί δεν έχω κοιμηθεί όλο το βράδυ! 
( την έβγαλα με Pink Floyd στο πικάπ  ::  )

----------


## JS

Αν κάνετε κανα stream προς το ιντενετ πείτε το γιατί εγώ έχω βάρδυα  :: 
Επίσης κρατείστε καλές σημειώσεις αλλιώς...  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Αν κάνετε κανα stream προς το ιντενετ πείτε το γιατί εγώ έχω βάρδυα 
> Επίσης κρατείστε καλές σημειώσεις αλλιώς...


Stream tha kanoume alla den ksero an tha bgenei inet (otan erthei o arximparmpounis -spirosco- tha mas pei ti exei etoimasei) 

(sorry gia ta greeklish alla den ksero pos allazoun se ellinika se auto to PRAGMA -mac-)

----------


## spirosco

Επειτα απο συνενοηση με τον jabastream, θα κανουμε stream και πιθανοτατα σε 2-4 διαφορετικα bit rates.
Παραλληλα θα γραφθει και σε mpeg για τους μεταξεταστεους  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Που είναι το stream... οε που είναι το stream ...
να δούμε και εμείς απο απόσταση?

----------


## socrates

> Που είναι το stream... οε που είναι το stream ...
> να δούμε και εμείς απο απόσταση?


Δεν έχει streaming γιατί δεν ήρθε κόσμος!

Λεω την επόμενη φορά να μαγνητοσκοπήσουμε την παρουσίαση ή να το κάνουμε τελείως distant learning από το σπίτι μου με κλιματιστικό .

Έλάτε βρε... δεν έχει τόσο ζέστη. (είμαστε καμια 10αριά)

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ δεν άντεξα να το πάρω σερί όλο το βράδυ και σωριάστηκα σα τσουβάλι με πατάτες στο κρεβάτι μου...!  ::

----------


## spirosco

streaming url : mms://10.17.119.168/wma/stream.wmv

256kbits

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να πάω καθώς χθες τελείωσα με την βραδυνή δουλειά 5 τα ξημερώματα  ::  


Για το streaming παίζει και σε μένα.
Relay στον Σπύρο που είναι relay στον Μανώλη...

Ο Μανώλης τον έχει ρυθμίσει τον σέρβερ μου οπότε δεν ξέρω αν δούλευε ή όχι...

----------


## jabarlee

sorry, no relay σήμερα, δε πρόλαβα να το σετάρω

----------


## nOiz

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=179098#179098




> Όσοι όμως αποφάσισαν να περάσουν έστω και καθυστερημένα φάγανε στη μάπα τη μαλακία μερικών. Εγώ με τον cha0s ήρθαμε μέχρι την Καλλιθέα με τα ποδήλατα για να δούμε το φέστ, παρόλο που μας είπαν ότι θα είναι για 2 ώρες ακόμα από την ώρα που ξεκινήσαμε με τα ποδήλατα όταν φτάσαμε εκεί (μισή ώρα δρόμος μέσα στην κωλοζέστη) είχανε φύγει χωρίς καν να αφήσουν ένα σημείωμα. *ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.*

----------


## stean_202

Ενα συγνώμη στα παιδιά που οργάνωσαν το fest..και εμένα με πήρε ο ύπνος  ::   ::

----------


## SPIROS

Δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα και εγω να περασω, παρολο που ειχα πει στον Hobbit οτι θα κατεβω  ::  
Ευτυχως καταφερα να δω για λιγο live το fest χαρη στο wireless streaming  ::  

Συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες

----------


## spirosco

Το video απο το σημερινο fest βρισκεται εδω : ftp://ftp.spirosco.awmn/Services_Fest_Video/

----------


## Winner

ΑΜΑΝ!  ::  
Πόσα GB το έκανες;
Είπαμε, έχουμε fast links αλλά όχι κι έτσι...  ::

----------


## socrates

Και η παρουσίαση από το workshop που έγινε...
Προστέθηκαν κάποια screenshots!

----------


## Winner

Μία διόρθωση μόνο, όσον αφορά το ppt.
Το project δεν λέγεται winDB.

Το σωστό είναι *WiND (Wireless Nodes Database)* και σε λίγο καιρό θα βρίσκεται εγκατεστημένο στον κεντρικό server του συλλόγου με domain wind.awmn(.net) και το οποίο φιλοδοξεί να ικανοποιήσει πολλαπλές ανάγκες μας (indexing, database, dns, ip ranges, monitoring κλπ).

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν το λέμε noc.awmn.net τότε ?

----------


## orck

λιγο αργοπορημενη ερωτηση

καθε ποτε κανονιζεται κατι τετοιο;

----------

